# 1999 Spurs vs 2003 Spurs



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

PG Avery Johnson vs Tony Parker
Advantage: I give it to the 1999 spurs because Avery Johnson did what he was supposed to do every night and he was one of the best leaders ever. Parker was inconsistent last year and thats what brought him down the most.

SG Mario Elie vs Stephen Jackson
Advantage: Jackson was a key part in the spurs success in the Playoffs 2003. He scored when no one else could and hit many key three pointers to win the spurs games.

SF Sean Elliot vs Bruce Bowen
Advantage: Even. IN 1999 Elliot was still an offensive threat and the Spurs 3rd option. I believe he averaged 13ppg and play good defense. Bowen knocked down critical threes and shut down Kobe about as much as anyone can. IMO they both contributed about the same to their respective teams.

PF Tim Duncan vs Tim Duncan
Advantage: 2003 Timmy D. He has been improving and improving and a more experienced Duncan who was the MVP wins. Neither of them are bad but 99 Timmy was a top 10 player whereas 03 Timmy was the top player in the league and showed he could dominate a game.

C David Robinson vs David Robinson
Advantage: Robinson 99. THis Robinson was still in his prime and capable of averaging 17 and 10. He also had more athletiscm left which enabled him to play better D. the 03 Robinson was hampered with injury and although he still played great D he just was a shadow of what he used to be.

Bench: Steve Kerr, Jaren Jackson, Jerome Kersey and Malik Rose vs Manu Ginobili, Malik Rose, Kevin Willis and Speedy Claxton.
Advantage: 03 Spurs.

Overall Advantage: This is tough because the twin towers with both in their prime would give the 03 team alot of trouble but i think the 03 team pulls it out barely.

Give me your opinions


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd take the 03 Spurs. Duncan is just better now than he was in 99. It's that simple.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The 2003 Spurs had a lot more intangibles than the 99 Spurs, and a far better Tim Duncan. '99 Avery over '03 Parker? I don't think so...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

avery johnson was the leader of the 99 team with drob and put up numbers around 8n 8 every night. you knew what you were gettin from that guy whereas tp was very inconsistent this yr and he was turnover prone. he also did get his teammates invloved enough. yeah i loved him in the games where he scored 20 plus but i couldnt stand the games where he would go out and shoot 3-15 and collect 7 points. also in 99 drob was still in his prime and td and drob made a very dominating twin towers. both were still able to score 20 and 10 a night. yes duncan has become even more lethal now(a quad double threat every night) but those two all star 7fters are hard to overlook


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i'll take the '03 spurs jezz 'cuz duncan was soo good last year and hehe 'cuz parker is der... he's a very good pg and he's reallie hot... hehhe. o0o yeah 'cuz of manu too.i love the way he plays. i dunt reallie remember anything about '99 season jezz 'cuz i'm jezz getting into bball for onlie like 2 years so... i'm onlie 16, so i was like 11 or 12 den.. so yeah


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Same thing here, I'll take the 03 Spurs.
Parker wasn't as consistent as Avery but he won game 3 almost alone (4 clutch threes in 3rd and 4th).
Moreover the games he was inconsitent at he didn't get more than 15/20 mpg as Pop didn't let him throw games by himself.

Don't forget the guy is still 20.
Next year I guess Pop will let him play more even when he smells he's not in his best day.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The 03 Spurs were deeper, much deeper. Elie, Johnson, and JJ just don't compare to Ginobilli, Parker, and SJ.

The 99 Spurs did lose 1 game to the Knicks, who were an 8th seed, and they were without Patrick Ewing, and with Larry Johnson limping on one leg going 2-13 every game.

The Spurs did lose 2 games to an 8th seed this year, but a west 8th is good enough to be an east 3rd seed. 

Also important, is the 03 Spurs dethroned the champions. In 99, they didn't dethrone anybody. The Bulls dethroned themselves.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

PG- avery johnson- he made the shot to win the spurs the championship, you cant argue with that.

SG- Mario Elie- i dont know i like the guy and steph jax made too many turnovers.

SF- Sean Elliot- Bowen did not play good d against kobe, so you call good d holding kobe to 32.1 ppg? dont think so he made those 7 3s in game 1 though( or 2) elliot gives a more offensive presence and the shot in portland. the one where his heels where almost out of bounds but it was in the air and the 3 with 6 seconds left.

PF-03 TD- this td is more experienced and more aggresive on defense. (5.2 blocks aint no accident)

C- 99 D-rob- is mmore aggresive defneder ( hes not bad now though) and mor aggresive on offense.

Bench, 99 spurs.
Well you can say alot from a bench with jaren jackson and steve kerr, jerome kearsey. more championship experience in kerr and kearsey. this years was pretty good but only manu and rose and claxton impressed me. steve kerr had his moments though.

overall- 99 spurs- more veteran experience and more help for timmy d.


----------

